# CPU Governors



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there any way to get new cpu governors without a custom kernel? I have a locked bootloader with no current way to unlock


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Part of that depends on your device, and what kernel ships with it. That determines what governors are available to you.

The other part, though, depends on you gaining root access, as you must have root access in order to change what governor you're using.


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah I got that. I just want more than the 5 or 6 that come with my kernel. I have root, custom recovery, busybox, etc. I have the stock kernel on the galaxy stellar running 4.1.2.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

swarlesbarkely said:


> Yeah I got that. I just want more than the 5 or 6 that come with my kernel. I have root, custom recovery, busybox, etc. I have the stock kernel on the galaxy stellar running 4.1.2.


So you should be able to switch between the governors that the kernel makes available, but there is no way to add governors to that since the governor is compiled into the kernel.


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Alright thank you for your time


----------

